

After Microsoft's How Old Are You Site, Now There Is a How Dude Are You Site - enoch4gor
http://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-told-you-how-old-you-are-but-how-dude-are-you/

======
ljk
interesting, it's made by the same app maker that makes an app that rates
guys' appearance, I wonder if the gender roles were switched how long that app
can last being up without getting pulled

